# Inter - Milan Femminile. 13 ottobre 2019 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

Inter - Milan, primo derby femminile della storia nella massima serie. Si gioca domenica 13 ottobre 2019 alle ore 15.

Dove vedere Inter - Milan femminile in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, primo derby femminile della storia nella massima serie. Si gioca domenica 13 ottobre 2019 alle ore 15.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15



Gioca pure Sugo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Ottobre 2019)

Mi domando che audience possa fare una cosa del genere, nemmeno nella settimana delle nazionali mi sognerei mai di guardare una cosa del genere


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi domando che audience possa fare una cosa del genere, nemmeno nella settimana delle nazionali mi sognerei mai di guardare una cosa del genere



Beh guarda il calcio femminile ultimamente è molto sponsorizzato e di conseguenza seguito. A me personalmente fa defecare, però indubbiamente è in ascesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, primo derby femminile della storia nella massima serie. Si gioca domenica 13 ottobre 2019 alle ore 15.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15




.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi domando che audience possa fare una cosa del genere, nemmeno nella settimana delle nazionali mi sognerei mai di guardare una cosa del genere



Io la guarderó. A me il calcio femminile m piace molto. Ha piú spazi, la,porta in proporzione é piú grande.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi domando che audience possa fare una cosa del genere, nemmeno nella settimana delle nazionali mi sognerei mai di guardare una cosa del genere



Sono eventi che la ti cerca di imporre ai fruitori. Ma il calcio femminiello non interessa a nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2019)

Non vedo l'ora di non guardarlo.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, primo derby femminile della storia nella massima serie. Si gioca domenica 13 ottobre 2019 alle ore 15.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15



Saitama sarà in prima fila con la sciarpa al collo


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Ottobre 2019)

La sto guardando a salti. Alcune partite del mondiale che ho visto era di un altro livello, diciamo una buona serie B/C. Qui siamo a una discreta serie D. Ma ho visto qualche cross da serie A (certo meglio di quelli del Milan maschile)


----------



## Wildbone (13 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La sto guardando a salti. Alcune partite del mondiale che ho visto era di un altro livello, diciamo una buona serie B/C. Qui siamo a una discreta serie D. Ma ho visto qualche cross da serie A (certo meglio di quelli del Milan maschile)



Lasciamo stare, c'è gente che crede che il calcio femminile debba essere già al livello di quello maschile dopo 3 giorni di attività, senza peraltro considerare le naturali diversità fisiche. È uno sport in crescita, e fa sinceramente piacere che esista.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare, c'è gente che crede che il calcio femminile debba essere già al livello di quello maschile dopo 3 giorni di attività, senza peraltro considerare le naturali diversità fisiche. È uno sport in crescita, e fa sinceramente piacere che esista.



Ma io resto basito...

Da quando in qua le donne devono confrontarsi con gli uomini.

Facciamo una sfida da Megli e la Pellegrini nei 200SL?
La Pellegrini é pluricampione del mondo, ma Megli, da livello di finale ai nazionali la aspetta all’arrivo dopo aver bevuto il caffé.
Vogliamo fare una sfida tra Serena Williams e Seppi a tennis? Finisce 6-1, 6-0 per Seppi...

Parliamo di WNBA contro NBA?

Non bisogna vedere quanto le donne sono lontane da raggiungere gli uomini. É come se fossero sport diversi.

Io seguo molto lo sport femminile perché ho due figlie che giocano a basket da 10 anni.

Se facessero una partita con i coetanei maschi verrebbero spazzate via. A parte l’abbissale differenza atletica e di forza, questa differenza porta anche a differenza negli allenamenti che porta a formare giocatori maschi superiori in ogni campo (maggiore il livello della competizione in allenamento, maggiore é lo sviluppo).

Mamció non sminuisce il piacere di seguire lo sport femminile. Vedere queste ragazze impegnarsi ogni giorno (5-6 volte la settimana in palestra), crescere da perdere di 80 punti a 11 anni fini a vincere il campionato regionale a 16 é esaltante. Vederle buttarsi per una palla vagante, lottare per un rimbalzo, segnare un tiro da 3 per vincere la partita é una gioia è un piacere. Cosa me ne puó fregare che una squadra di maschi di pari etá la batterebbe facile?

Questo osteggiare il calcio femminile e lo sport femminile in generale lo trovò assurdo, tantopiú che stiamo parlando di calcio, non di football americano. 
In America dove lo sport ha una considerazione molto superiore che in Europa, il calcio é considerato sport femminile, le tesserate sono piú del doppio dei tesserati.

Viva lo sport femminile, viva il calcio femminile!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma io resto basito...
> 
> Da quando in qua le donne devono confrontarsi con gli uomini.
> 
> ...



Ne abbiamo discusso già in passato ed è stato un confronto interessante e costruttivo.
Guarda, non ne farei nemmeno un discorso di maschilismo e nemmeno culturale quanto di abitudine a un certo prodotto e al livello dello stesso.
Mi spiego meglio : per noi uomini e tifosi che seguiamo sistematicamente i migliori campionati europei, la champions , i mondiali e gli europei capirai che siamo arrivati a un tale livello che passare da queste partite al calcio femminile equivale più o meno ad andare ad assistere a una partita di prima categoria.
Non dico che la si snobba ma in tv rende poco e male.
Per il resto sposo le tue bellissime parole circa lo sport, le esperienze con le tue figlie e il vero valore della competizione vera.
Forse sono realtà da vivere, più che da diffondere.
Un pò come la prima categoria del paesino che segui e vivi in modo viscerale ma che se promossa in tv sarebbe poco vendibile perchè di livello medio basso.
A questi livelli sono però le storie umane e i personaggi che rendono spettacolare il tutto.
Forse non è sport ad altissimi livelli ma è vita all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo discusso già in passato ed è stato un confronto interessante e costruttivo.
> Guarda, non ne farei nemmeno un discorso di maschilismo e nemmeno culturale quanto di abitudine a un certo prodotto e al livello dello stesso.
> Mi spiego meglio : per noi uomini e tifosi che seguiamo sistematicamente i migliori campionati europei, la champions , i mondiali e gli europei capirai che siamo arrivati a un tale livello che passare da queste partite al calcio femminile equivale più o meno ad andare ad assistere a una partita di prima categoria.
> Non dico che la si snobba ma in tv rende poco e male.
> ...



Considerazioni assolutamente condivisibili.

Ma é vero che negli sport é importante avere dei modelli a cui ispirarsi.

Le mie figlie hanno spesso indossato magliette di Lebron James, Stephen Curry... ma sapevano benissimo che quelli erano modelli inavvicinabili, anche fossero diventate le migliori giocatrici del mondo. Qualche anno dopo hanno comprato la maglietta di Elena Delle Donne e Diana Taurasi (stelle WNBA). Le giocatrici devono avere dei modelli di riferimento del loro genere.

Tantissime ragazze si sono dedicate al nuoto sulla scia dei successi della Pellegrini e tante ragazze si sono buttate sul calcio dopo i successi della nazionale mai mondiali questa estate.

Proprio perché intrinsecamente meno spettacolare, lo spor femminile va sostenuto e “aiutato” a crescere.

Per questo mi amareggia quando i “maschietti “ lo denigrano, forse se vedessero quanto le ragazze sudano ogni giorno, come i maschi, supporterebbero queste “spintine”.

Comunque la partita é bella e le stiamo asfaltando!


----------



## Wildbone (13 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma io resto basito...
> 
> Da quando in qua le donne devono confrontarsi con gli uomini.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, eh, non vorrei fosse passato un altro messaggio.
Quando parlo di "livello", intendo come "vendibilità" del prodotto agli occhi di chi è abituato a guardare lo sport maschile. Nei prossimi anni, se gli investimenti continueranno (possibilmente senza ostruzionismo dai conservatori di sta ceppa), miglioreranno le strutture, miglioreranno le leghe, migliorerà la preparazione, ci saranno più giocatrici forti, miglioreranno gli stipendi e via discorrendo. Ci vuole pazienza, chiaramente.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

Hip Hip!

Stasera festa ad Hardcore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## RojoNero (13 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hip Hip!
> 
> Stasera festa ad Hardcore



ahi ahi ahi commento sessista adesso ti manderanno i sicari a casa! il calcio femminile deve per forza piacere a tutti se non sei finito...


----------



## RojoNero (13 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Ottobre 2019)

Non vorrei flammare ma il calcio femminile non è interessante non perché in competizione con quello maschile ma proprio perché il livello tecnico è dilettantistico. 
Ho visto di recente il campionato under 9 su youtube, in pratica dei bambini, il livello è altissimo e ritengo il calcio femminile leggermente inferiore. 
E non c'entra il maschilismo. In molti sport l'equivalente maschile è molto più noioso e meno gradevole e non esiste un paragone proprio per il diverso approccio al relativo sport. Tennis, pallavolo, pallamano sono solo alcuni esempi.


----------



## RojoNero (13 Ottobre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non vorrei flammare ma il calcio femminile non è interessante non perché in competizione con quello maschile ma proprio perché il livello tecnico è dilettantistico.
> Ho visto di recente il campionato under 9 su youtube, in pratica dei bambini, il livello è altissimo e ritengo il calcio femminile leggermente inferiore.
> E non c'entra il maschilismo. In molti sport l'equivalente maschile è molto più noioso e meno gradevole e non esiste un paragone proprio per il diverso approccio al relativo sport. Tennis, pallavolo, pallamano sono solo alcuni esempi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuoi vincere??? ma chi se ne frega dai



Ma non te ne frega?
Non postare cavolo!

Mi dispiace per questa visione cosí ristretta.

Ma questo é comportarsi come un troll puro e semplice,

É come se io andassi sul forum della juve e denigrassi la vittoria sull’Inter dicendo, ma hissenefrega! Conta la coppa!

A chi non interessa il calcio femminile, si faccia i cavoli propri, non venga spnrll a pagina dedicata al Milan femminile amdenigrarlo.

Avete rotto alla grande.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2019)

Milano è rossonera . -cit-


----------



## Wildbone (14 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque, ragazzi, c'è una bella differenza tra il farsi piacere il calcio femminile e il riconoscerne la sua legittimità. Voglio dire, neppure a me piace, però trovo che sia la cosa più naturale al mondo che ci sia, che abbia un movimento, che abbia un seguito mediatico e che cresca.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Comunque, ragazzi, c'è una bella differenza tra il farsi piacere il calcio femminile e il riconoscerne la sua legittimità. Voglio dire, neppure a me piace, però trovo che sia la cosa più naturale al mondo che ci sia, che abbia un movimento, che abbia un seguito mediatico e che cresca.



Non è quello il problema fratello, ci mancherebbe pure che anche le ragazze non possano giocare a calcio !!!
In realtà ci giocano da tanti anni e fino ai 12 anni possono anche farlo coi maschietti imparando la tecnica di base allo stesso modo e con la stessa metodica.
Il problema è che va fatto crescere il movimento in modo concreto e invece in troppi pensano solo a impreziosirne la confezione con tanto di fiocco e fanno i fenomeni di turno moralizzatori.
Io ad esempio trovo esagerato e fuori luogo tutta questa attenzione che sky rivolge al movimento, magari sbaglio ma credo non sia imponendo un qualcosa che si entra nelle case e nel cuore delle persone.
Se vanno avanti cosi rischiano di tramutare quello che è sport in una specie di reality tipo il cervia.
Il movimento va fatto crescere un passo alla volta senza bruciare le tappe.
E' la gente che deve andare a cercare il calcio femminile e non il contrario.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Ottobre 2019)

Purtroppo questa vittoria ha ormai lanciato Ganz in orbita prima squadra maschile.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Ottobre 2019)

Ho rosicato


----------

